# Engine Bay Open Mine Dirt



## Novice

I've been trying to clean the engine bay of my 2003 Vauxhall Combo, I've been using Chemical Guy's Orange Degreaser which on the greasy bits has worked a treat but still having problems with a few bits.

On the firewall there is a fabric type material (black) which after initial cleaning looks good but as drying the chalky orange dirt can be seen again & I can't seem to get it gone for good. It's also covered some of the more delicate area's like the connectors for Fuel pump & glow plug and ingrained in with a hard sort of concrete or clay substance

Reading the forum there's a couple of products mentioned Surflex? & Autosmart Treble X

Thank you for any advice in advance

Kind Regards

Novice


----------



## lowejackson

I have no knowledge of the Chemical Guys cleaner but have used Surfex, which I liked. Not tried the AS product but have a vague notion this is strong stuff.

I guess you could try either products but I cannot think what would cause white residue on a firewall so I am hesitant to say brand X will fix your problem


----------



## Novice

Appreciate the advice and I agree maybe one of those test and see sort of situations but for now this will be left. Seeing all the amazing paint on here time to move to a new daily


----------



## \Rian

Stay away from Autosmart Treble X the autosmart MSDS sheet lists it as a concrete cleaner.

It contains hydrocloric acid, its basically brick acid you get from the building depo and not something you should put near and engine bay.

bh surfex is a great degreaser as its quite alkaly just dont let it dry

For the fabric part of the firewall, have you tried to vac it, I use my vac with a different attachment on it a specific one for engines and arches , helps to suck to lose crap up before cleaning engine bays or arches


----------

